# Frage zu NetLimiter



## Nameless Cyborg (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin hier neu, und habe gleich mal eine knifflige Frage,
und zwar möchte ich gerne NetLimiter benutzen, indem
mein PC Tagsüber im d/l gedrosselt wird, und nachts auf 95% läuft.
Also mit anderem Worte schedulen
Das habe ich auch schon eingestellt - und jedoch der Software schon ein d/l Limit gesetzt (also in der Overall Übersicht das programm gewählt, und limitiert) .

Zu meiner Frage ... muss ich die Software unlimited laufen lassen, bis der Scheduler dann eingreift, oder setzt der das Limit für die Software trotz der Limitierung um ?

vielen Dank im voraus schon einmal, Greetz


----------



## sorbix (28. Juli 2004)

sorry kann dir net helfen meine frage ist allerdings warum ändert das proggi nicht den wert auf 100mbit wenn ich das auswähle ich muß dann immer noch 120000 für 12 MB/s angeben


----------



## Nameless Cyborg (29. Juli 2004)

@ sorbix
leider kann ich Dir da nichts zu sagen, k.A.

aber mein Problem habe ich gelöst, indem ich einfach die Limitierung weggenommen habe, und eine schedulte Limitierung auf "in 5 Minuten" eingestellt habe, und siehe da, NetLimiter hat die Lilitierung umgesetzt.
War wohl doch eine blöde Frage, oder ich wr zu müde, um diese logische und einfache Möglichkeit anzuwenden 

greeetz


----------

